# High Temp paint



## bnew17 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anybody know what the high temp paint that Sherwin Williams sells is called? I went by Sherwin Williams today and they said they carried a product called "Flame Control Coatings High Performance Industrial heat Resistant Coating"...He said it was only rated for 450 degrees. I was thinking the high temp paint would be rated for more than that. It was 100 dollars for 1 gallon. Thanks


----------



## linguica (Jan 15, 2013)

One hundred dollars a gallon is cheap for today,s special formula paints. The boss ordered me to paint some cooler doors (industrial reefers) once so I went to the local paint store and asked for the best white high gloss enamel available. The paint was formulated specially for the SF Bay area fog and cost $250 a gallon....Ten years ago.............He doesn't ask me to paint anymore.


----------



## morning wood (Jan 15, 2013)

After looking at their website I found this:

http://protective.sherwin-williams.com/detail.jsp?A=sku-39977:product-11722

It looks like it might only come in 2 shades of grey.


----------



## tito (Jan 16, 2013)

what are you wanting to paint?  how big is it?  there are multiple spray cans out there that are rated way higher.....but depending on size may not be cost effective.


----------



## rasimmo (Jan 16, 2013)

www.vhtpaint.com

I think that is what you are looking for. VHT is a division of Dupli-Color which is owned by Sherwin Williams. It may not be available at every Sherwin Williams store. I think it only comes in spray cans though.


----------

